# funny halloween



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Share your funny halloween storys, this year, last year, before!

This year, we had a different kind of toter. this one was dressed as a kitten. but it was a real kitten! hoped out from behind the bushes and I caught it. It had a coller which had a number on it so we called the owner and they said "my cat got all the way down THERE?" we live at the bottom of a hill and the cat came from the top.it seemed the cat had ran out the door when no one noticed. They soon came down and got their kitten. It was a very cute grey tabby. 

then last year...

i have a bird cage i put mini skelys in each year. well, i put candles in it last year and the floor of cage caught fire. My I ran into the house to get some water while my freind stayed outside to tend to it and tots. well I had just gotton back with a glass of water and my freind was telling a little boy that he would have to wait a little bit till we could put out the fire. he looked very sad and was turning to leave untill i said he would get his candy as soon as the fire was out. I hurryed to hand my freind the water but before i had the chance my freind blew the fire out. LOL


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

This year I mixed in rubber cockroachs in with the candy....there will be TONS of kids screaming about bugs in their candy bags when they get home.....I had a few teenage girls come in costume with no candy bag, so just had to hand them a piece of candy (and a roach) Everytime, as soon as they looked to see what kind of candy they got, they screamed at the bug they had been given and dropped it on the spot....man, I wish I had video!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds funny Dave. heh I'd be too paranoid about parents suing me for trying to kill their kids with rubber to even try it.

This year 4 teens were making their way up to my door, a little spooked by my display and more than a little rambunctuous. I figured I'd better hurry out the door with the candy bowl before they did anything to my props in the carport, so I grabbed the candy bowl and opened up the hard front door and screen at the same time- causing the screen to come back, hit my foot and make a loud banging noise. In the dim light, spooky atmosphere, and my bleeding make-up, the boys were so unsuspecting two screamed and took off running to the street while the other boys just laughed their a$$ off! They came back for treats, but all agreed that I got them good (without even trying!) LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

This year we had trouble getting the kids to the door so my roommate dressed up as this guy and went out looking for trouble.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

i forgot to tell this one.

this year:
I had 2 blacked out teeth as part of my costume. Well, this mother told her son to look at me and how i had no teeth. she said "she needs to learn to brush her teeth better or they'll all fall out huh?" and her son said "yeah" and he pointed at me and said "you need to brush better!" LOL it was so cute.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

We had a group of young teens, probably 14-16ish, you know, that they think they are and act like they are cool and [email protected]$$ but the innocence is still coming through. 

The were dressed as The Warriors! It was great! You could tell that they were crazy about the movie and had put a lot of thought AND work into their costumes!

We let them know how much we appreciated their efforts, too!
(which of course only encouraged their ego's! LOL)


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

4 years ago on Halloween eve we had a sick kitten appear at our haunt... Hex is still here. 
This year another kitten showed up on Halloween nite. Yesterday I thought she was gone. Today she startled me when out she jumped out from Dracula's coffin! yep, she's still here tonite.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i think my funniest story from halloween was from two years ago. i was walking with my boyfriend at the time (he was an evil jester and i was a mutilated assasin) that night as part of my costume i carried a real chocram with me....anyway, we were just walking along the road when these little kids came walking up to us and pointing at my boyfriend and said "dude you need a new set of teeth. those are disgusting....right on cue i shouted in my witches voice (i am really good at useing it) and said. "oh really...well, then, i'll just use yours! and i started running at them. they screamed "oh ****" and took off. I stopped after a few feet but they kept running. 

i realized now that if i had tripped i could have sliced my face off. but it is still one of my best memories!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

one year when I was a kid we knocked on the guys door and I could see him in the living room which was adjacent to the front porch. It look like he waved us in so we went on ahead and went inside... turns out, he was just flipping a page of a book or something and we scared the crap out of him... he gave us some nearly perished apples he dug out of the fridge.... My dad caught him in the store one day the following week and explained the misunderstanding, he was find about it... he was a pretty old guy and I've always felt bad about the whole ordeal. my parents thought it was hilarious though, they saw the whole thing through the windows.


----------

